# Cost of Living in Pattaya



## canadianslp

Hello,
I am considering a job in Pattaya, but am having difficulty finding information with regards to cost of living. The little information I have seems like It is becoming more expensive to live in Thailand. What would be a decent monthly salary to live comfortably as an expat?


----------



## Martinsyam

Hi, There , prices for pattaya , One of my friend's is a school teacher in Bangkok his salary is 30,000 Baht per month and stays in Bangkok, travel's down to Pattaya on holidays and weekends off , PS drinks like a fish , so yes it can be done on , 30K , Me I live in pattaya, prices are low level condo no air conditioner 2,500 to 3,500 Baht , next is regular size condo 28 m/2 , 5,000 Baht a month with air-conditioning, and the one I am in is 37m/2 , fully furnished, micro , tv,fridge,cooking and air-conditioning, this sets me back 8,000 Baht month , my water electricity and maintenance fee is 2,000 Baht month , PS my air-conditioning on all the time , Oh I am also right in the middle of pattaya, rent a bike 3,000 per month , that is all the major stuff sorted , up to you on food and booze , if you need any help when you get here I can take you around places and get you sorted out


----------



## zend

It will depend on the sort of lifestyle you want to live. There is accomodation options for all income levels. if you can eat thai cuisine its cheap. do you like to go out and party? I have friends living here off 40k per month which Is the bare minimum I would recommend. For me personally around 80k


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

